# POST Screen schreibn!



## Sinac (17. Januar 2002)

Morgen!
Mich würd ma interesieren wie man n image oder nen
Text "über" den POST screen beim booten setzen kann!
Kennt ihr doch alle von Aldis fertig PCs, da wird am 
Anfang halt nich gezeigt wie der Memory getestet wird
und so, sondern halt n Logo von Intel etc.
Habt ihr Plan wie und wodrin man sowas schreibt oder
wo ich eventuell was drüber rausfinden kenn?
In C++ is das doch machbar,oder?

ThX ..::Sinac:..


----------



## Leukos (18. Januar 2002)

tja ich weiss nicht ob das mit systemprogrammierung hinhaut für mich is auf jedenfall klar das man das nur mit nem eingriff in den bios chip fertigbekommt anders kann das meinermeinung nach nicht gehen

mfg

leukos


----------



## Chiper (18. Februar 2002)

da gibts n programm für.
n bekannter hat anstatt dem startlogo von windows das logo von projekt igi...
aber ich weiß nich wie das programm hieß...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. Februar 2002)

@Chiper: Darum geht´s hier aber nicht 

@Sinac: Leukos hat schon recht, da müsste man am BIOS rumwerkeln. Sprich: BIOS auslesen, umschreiben, BIOS wieder auf den Chip schreiben (flashable BIOS vorausgesetzt ). Ist aber eine heikle Sache, da man sich schon beim kleinsten Fehler beim Umprogrammieren danach ein neues BIOS bzw. gleich ein neues Motherboard kaufen kann. Ist also nicht ganz einfach zu realisieren.
Sollte es frei verfügbare Tools geben, die das können, sind mir diese nicht bekannt


----------



## stephan01 (2. März 2002)

chiper, was dein kumpel gemacht hat, ist einfach nur, die bilddatei (als bmp) in logo.sys usw umzubenennen....tut also wirklich nixzu sache, und braucht auch nich wirklich ein prog....es gibt welche, aber die sind quark, geht alles auch so


----------



## mohnkuchen (25. April 2002)

:: wiederbeleb ::

Falls du das EPA / Engery Star Logo oben rechts meinst,
dann kriegst du hier infos darüber:

http://users.cybercity.dk/~dsl6178/bios/Bioslogo.html

dort sind auch Links zu Seiten die das große Logo beim POST behandeln

have fun !


----------



## tuxracer (20. Juni 2003)

Wie es vom prinzip her geht kann ich erklären, leider nicht wie es praktisch geht

zur theorie man flasht sich das bios indem man nur den schritt eins mit dem sichern des bios auf diskette macht

man zerlegt das bios (die gesicherte datei)mit einem Hexeditor, und schaut wo der sprung in eine kleine eigene routine platziert werden kann, und wo man den rest der daten hinplaziert.

normalerweise hat es in jedem BIOS noch leere bereiche.

die sind aber leider sehr klein

soviel zur theorie

dies alles erfordert sehr viel hardwarekenntnisse und assemblerkenntnisse des systems.


----------

